# IBS And Work issues



## Maximus7288 (Feb 3, 2008)

Well i was diagnosed with IBS about three years ago, I worked at a Grocery Store at the customer service desk, I loved working there and was pretty good at it. But over time i got too stressed out and the problems starting hitting me constantly, I found it embarrising when it got busy and i had Gas problems the customers would complain to my managers about the "smell" and when it wasnt busy i would try to sneak off to the entrance of the store which was near by and had large air vents. After a while i couldnt stand all the syptoms and tried another line of work in the grocery store, Over night stalking..It worked for a while til the manager there who i told about my problem too, complained about me being to slow and told me i had two weeks to basicly double my speed. Knowing that, that was wrong for him to do i still felt that i had to quit or work on with them always angry at me. its been about two years since then and im finding it hard to think of anything i could do and find the will power to even try to look, Thing im wondering is... What should i do? im at a complete dead end living with family and feeling bad that i cant help with bills all i can do is cook and clean around the place.


----------



## GAVIN DERRY N IRELAND (Jan 24, 2008)

I was the same as u worked for a window company and had lots of gas which stinks everyone complaining about the smell and i was also constantly running to the toilet that meant i was not getting the work out quickly enough so then i was told either get the work out are go on sickleave i went on sickleave about 4 weeks then i was told they could no longer pay me so then i had to look for job i was looking in job centers but i could not see anything then i seen an advert in the paper for an art gallery assistant i took it up it was a week on a week off and easy work and i was on my on painting walls floors just generally looking after the place and when ever aye didnt the manager told me to go home it was brillant job and ibs dided play up because i was not in stressful situations all the time i think thats the key with ibs and eat well too i worked there for 4 years now there refurbassing the building so im looking again its finding jobs like thats so hard i clean cars now with a friend couple days aweek to get out the house its just finding the right job out there that suits u without this ibs it make it so easier hope there acure in the very near future and for gas what helped me is aloevera juice and probiotics and diet no greasy foods alcohol beer cider 1or 2 not bad but gas next day do a food intolorance test that also reducing gas im learning to every day and getting that test done next week to see what effects me good luck its hard but we have to fight IBS.


----------

